# Ravens



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The only professional football team with a mascot that befits my favorite holiday. Thusly, I must assume that all of us here, are fans of the Baltimore team.




Go Ravens!!!


Now we can go back to our regularly scheduled fear mongering:jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh, no, no, no...that's not allowed here, apparently. 

Not sure why, but Delaware is Eagles country. But I do like your reasoning! Now I have good excuse for getting a Ravens hat...and ditching my Steelers hat. (Not that I'm a fan, it was just a nice hat...and an excellent flak catcher, too.)

In fact, I think I'll get a couple of shirts too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Go Ravens!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not a sports fan at all


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm not a sports fan at all


...but you still gotta love the Ravens. Come on. A big black mean raven is a must for any haunt.

Oh an ouizul1, the Steelers mascot is...Steeley McBeam. Some goofy steel worker that looks very comical, but not haunting at all. And while an eagle is great for Independence Day, it doesn't cut it for Halloween. Good idea to switch to the Ravens logo. Even samhain loves the ravens, as does Poe. Can they really be wrong?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

"never more"

Sorry, I just had to say it.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Heeeeey. Am I gonna have to go and make a Cowboys thread now, just to spread the love around a bit?!?!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, but I still back the pack. On our first date my hubby took me to a game. I looked deep into his eyes and thought...season tickets, I'm going to be with this guy at least until Jan. Go Packers!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, as I just heard that the Ravens wiped the floor with the Stillahs, I just made the Ravens my second team!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I totally enjoyed watching the Ravens clean up today, they played very well! Still surprised about the call in 3rd quarter when the little "fight" erupted.

oh scareme, your a PACKER'S FAN????? I'm sorry, I just don't think I can be friends with you anymore


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

fick209 said:


> I totally enjoyed watching the Ravens clean up today, they played very well! Still surprised about the call in 3rd quarter when the little "fight" erupted.
> 
> oh scareme, your a PACKER'S FAN????? I'm sorry, I just don't think I can be friends with you anymore


Is that any way to feel? After all we let you have Brett when we were done with him. Be nice and maybe we'll let you have Aaron after we've used him up too.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I respect the Pack. Always have. But there are no cheesers or cowboys in any haunt I know of. Just saying.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

scareme said:


> Is that any way to feel? After all we let you have Brett when we were done with him. Be nice and maybe we'll let you have Aaron after we've used him up too.


lol, scareme!!!! Good thing I have the Ravens to cheer for cause I have no hope for my Vikings even making playoffs this year again


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

fick209 said:


> oh scareme, your a PACKER'S FAN????? I'm sorry, I just don't think I can be friends with you anymore


LOL...that's that flak I was talkin' about!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jaege said:


> I respect the Pack. Always have. But there are no cheesers or cowboys in any haunt I know of. Just saying.


Yeah, but have you ever thought about hiding some really bad smelling cheese in your haunt? I bet people would remember that horrible smell. Worse than a dead raven.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

So only me, spooky1, and jaege are the only ravens fans on huantforum? Come on people support the team thats going to win the superbowl


----------

